# BFI - Pwrhaus Coilovers Kit for FWD MK1 TT



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​
This brand new coilover kit from Pwrhaus is an excellent performance value for your VW or Audi. These kits feature fully height adjustable coilover struts that are gold zinc coated for maximum corrosion resistance. This matched set of front and rear springs and shocks is ideal for spirited street driving, as well as even track use. This kit is still comfortable enough for daily use however, and walks the line of function and practicality perfectly. Minimum lowering of 1" up to maximum of 3".

*INCLUDES*

Front Coilover Strur Assemblies
Rear Shock Absorbers
Rear Springs
Rear Adjustable Perches
Coilover Wrenches
2-year warranty
*$449.99* 











​


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

I got excited and then read "FWD"


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> I got excited and then read "FWD"


We wish we had a 4Motion kit from Pwrhaus!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*promotion expired*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Pwrhaus Coilovers about to be installed on a MK6 GTI! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

2006 Audi A3 lowered on Pwrhaus Coilovers!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

People ask us all the time if the Pwrhaus coilovers can go low. Well here they are with about another inch left to go if you wanted.


----------



## pneffkell (Jul 8, 2015)

Whats the ride quality on these for a daily driver doing mostly highway?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

pneffkell said:


> Whats the ride quality on these for a daily driver doing mostly highway?


As for any coilover, they are going to be stiffer than the stock ride. That being said, they are still very comfortable. It also depends on how low you set them as to how stiff your ride is. I've had these exact same coilovers on my daily driven A3 now for about 20k miles and they are still my favorite coilovers that I've ever owned.


----------



## pneffkell (Jul 8, 2015)

Do they come with install instructions? These would be my first ever coilovers? Whats the shipping speed from Raleigh down to south Florida (33463). I am doing a suspension refresh this weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

This is our 4th annual fundraiser for the Toys 4 Tots charity organization. 
We have designed these 4.25″x2″ white vinyl MK3 decals as a signifier that you have donated to the cause. 100% of the proceeds this year will go to less fortunate families and kids.

We all love our big boy toys, but sometimes you have to put your air lift fund on hold so that you can provide a few hot wheels for the younger generation.


​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

[SUB][/SUB]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Starting to get a lot of reviews on Facebook for the Pwrhaus Coilovers!

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Our Project MK7 has been on Pwrhaus coilovers for about 8,000 miles now!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

We had a local customer come in and get Pwrhaus coilovers installed on his MK7! 

"The ride is very plush even at this height. I'd say better than the VWR springs I had...perhaps better than stock. "


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Our friends over at Orchid Euro are running Pwrhaus coilovers on their MK3 Harlequin! Here's an awesome picture of them tearing it up on the Nurburgring yesterday!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Here's another shot of the Harlequin MK3 Golf on Pwrhaus coilovers.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

The New Year is upon us and we want to help you with your resolution to get your project finished in 2017. To make things easier for you we’ve dropped prices on select parts by up to 17% on our webstore. In addition to that we’ve added discounts on some of our other more popular parts lines. So put that holiday money to good use and and pick up some of the parts you didn’t get at an even better price. This will be the last chance to save for quite some time, so don’t miss out!


----------

